# Old Copper Tub



## RoyalTech (Mar 14, 2009)

I've got an old enameled copper tub, set in a wood crate. tub looks to be 2-3 piece construction, about 6ft long and almost 2ft deep and 2ft wide.
i can take pictures of it, but ive got to wait for my battery to charge.


My cousin has expressed interest in it and wants it for free 

any idea where i can find information on what it's worth? I'm sure the copper itself is worth a few pennies, but if this is something that might be worth $$$, i dont really want to give it away.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

The scrap metal market is crap these days. If you decide that you wish to do the Recycle thing, wait. 

The tub, if is in mint condition and is old and stylish, probably worth 10k.


----------



## RoyalTech (Mar 14, 2009)

added some pics...

i doubt its worth 10k malco!

and ignore the packing tape on the overflow. i found out the hard way the overflow was never hooked up when it was in my bathroom.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Having seen the pics, I will agree that 10k is not this vessel. But it is a rarity and may be worth a bit more than scrap weight.


----------



## bamawildcat (Dec 14, 2008)

I would recommend you strip the paint off and put it on eBay, or contact "architectural salvage" places.

Someone would probably pay some coin for it.

Heck, it could show up hanging in some Applebee's or TGI Fridays.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

It certainly looks to be quite a rare item.

I would not do anything to it. Don't strip the paint or clean it with anything but water.

Find out more of the history of this sort of tub, could be one of a kind, and worth a bundle.

If it turns out to be some sort of valuable antique, cleaning it could reduce the value.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

The Antiques Roadshow might be coming to a town near you soon.

You could always use it as a coffin.

Now that computer monitor in the background, I'm glad to see you're saving it.

Next picture you post, I want to see you in a red union suit and a bunch of sudsy water and you should be smoking a cigar.


----------



## ElementKitchen (Apr 10, 2009)

*Lol*

Wanted: one copper coffin.

Price: Will entertain any resonable offer.


----------



## RoyalTech (Mar 14, 2009)

stopped by an antique place and talked to the owner today. Other than being a unique piece, he didnt think it had much value past that. I think my cousin has a new tub coming her way.


----------



## seabolt (Feb 2, 2008)

About five years ago, my wife and I stayed at a bed and breakfast in Fredericksburg, TX called the Copper Tub. That tub looks really familiar, except the one at the B&B wasn't enameled. The house was supposed to be the birthplace of Admiral Nimitz. The number to reserve the place is 830-997-0443. I'm pretty sure that number goes to an office that manages a lot of B&B's, but they could maybe point you in the right direction of finding out some more about it.


----------



## RoyalTech (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks for the info seabolt.

it's been sitting in the garage for almost 2 years, so at this point im more interested in seeing it gone than doing too much more legwork finding out if its really worth anything, and then finding someone who wants to buy it. 

so i'm going with the goodwill gift to my cousin, and maybe someday she'll return the favor.


----------

